
How I used Stack Overflow and GitHub to get dream job before 19 without degree - kuzirashi
https://hackernoon.com/how-i-used-stack-overflow-github-to-get-dream-job-before-19-without-degree-8cb5184e2bec
======
magma17
Education system really works.

